# Active Directory 2003 books



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking for a book that has lots of labs for hands on approach for Active directory 2003. Can someone please recommend a good book for me on this subject.

thz


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

thx so much guys.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you looked on Amazon? There's where I usually find my stuff......


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

What about 2008 books with labs plz?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't know of any off of the top of my head, but I'm sure that if you hit amazon and look for any tutorial books on AD 2k8, most of them will have some sort of labs. Also look for ones that relate to MSCE as they will definitely have labs to complete.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

kapaers said:


> What about 2008 books with labs plz?


Hmmm. I don't know. Maybe Amazon.com?


----------

